

Art of Coffee Roasting - ubersapiens
http://contrarianroast.co/2014/05/12/art-of-roasting/

======
zwieback
This is a parody of hipsterdom, right? I think the artisanal toast is just off
camera by an inch, right next to the pickles.

~~~
DanBC
It's fun to laugh but coffee has pretty much nailed added value and price
discrimination.

